# Mldonkey e permessi

## Pancu

Ho nel mio Pc due hd.Su uno di questi è installato linux(hda), sull'altro è montata una partizione fat.

Ecco lo schema.

```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              3850320   1739572   1915160  48% /

/dev/hda1                38856      5548     31302  16% /boot

/dev/hdb1             29302304   2513712  26788592   9% /mnt/hdb

```

Ho installato mldonkey sulla partizione di linux (hda) e  ho configurato le directory temp e incoming in modo che i file vengano salvati nel hd con partizione fat.

Il mio problema è che quando avvio mldonkey e faccio partire il download di un file, mldonkey si blocca xchè non riesce a scrivere nella partizione.

Sicuramente c'è qualche problema nel file fstab.

Lo posto così che potrete darmi consigli.

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,users,umask=0000,uid=0,gid=0   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           defaults                0 0

```

Last edited by Pancu on Mon Mar 07, 2005 12:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gutter

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho installato mldonkey sulla partizione hdb1 che fa parte dell'hd con partizione fat.
> 
> 

 

Che intendi dire con "ho installato"?

----------

## Pancu

Scusa mi sono spiegato male...

In pratica ho compilato e installato mldonkey sulla partizione di linux e ho configurato le directory temp e incoming in modo che i file vengano salvati nel hd con partizione fat.

----------

## silverfix

smonta /mnt/hdb e controlla i permessi della dir

 :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

ecco i permessi.

```
ls -l /mnt/hdb/

total 32

d---------  2 root root 16384 Mar  6 16:11 incoming

d---------  2 root root 16384 Mar  6 16:16 temp

```

----------

## silverfix

a dire il vero dovevi dare un ls -l /mnt  :Smile: 

comunque... sicuramente devi cambiare i permessi a /mnt/hdb:

```

# chown users -R /mnt/hdb

# chmod 474 -R /mnt/hdb

```

spero risolva  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> a dire il vero dovevi dare un ls -l /mnt 
> 
> comunque... sicuramente devi cambiare i permessi a /mnt/hdb:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa, ma che vogliono dire queste due istruzioni??

Cmq non funziona..Stesso problema di prima..

----------

## Pancu

Il problema è che mldonkey non riesce a scrivere nell'hd con su montata la partizione fat.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi??

----------

## Thrain

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,users,umask=0000,uid=0,gid=0   0 0 

```

Cambiala in

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,user,umask=0   0 0

```

Poi smonta e rimonta la partizione.

Ciao

----------

## Pancu

Niente da fare...

Stesso problema... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Pancu

Ecco l'errore che mi si presenta quando cerco di far partire mldonkey.

```
Using threads

Network Global Shares registered

Network Direct Connect registered

Network Open Napster registered

Network Gnutella registered

Network G2 registered

Network Fasttrack registered

Network FileTP registered

Network BitTorrent registered

Network Donkey registered

Network Soulseek registered

Updating options to level 3

Initialization not completed, bypassing state saving

Fatal error: exception Unix.Unix_error(1, "mkdir", "/mnt/hdb")

```

----------

## gutter

Lancia il comando id e annotati l'uid poi prova a mettere nel tuo fstab la riga:

```
/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,users,umask=0000,uid=<your_UID>,gid=1000   0 0 
```

----------

## Pancu

niente da fare... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Stesso errore...

I permessi nella cartella sono questi.

```
ls -l

total 8

drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 Mar  6 18:22 incoming

drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 Mar  6 18:22 temp

```

Non capisco dove sia l'errore...

----------

## silverfix

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> a dire il vero dovevi dare un ls -l /mnt 
> 
> comunque... sicuramente devi cambiare i permessi a /mnt/hdb:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa la domanda stupidissima, ma hai dato quei due comandi senza il "#" che era solo per indicarti di darli da root?

Scusa, non è per offendere la tua intelligenza è che a volte capita  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pancu

Ho la sensazione che sia un problema di permessi..

Riepilogo il tutto....

I permessi con l'hd smontato e montato sono gli stessi e sono i seguenti:

```
ls -l /mnt/

total 8

drwx------  2 root root 4096 Mar  6 18:20 cdrom

drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4096 Mar  6 19:26 hdb

```

Ora, non capisco xchè mi continua a dire che mldonkey non riesce a scrivere su /mnt/hdb/ visto che i permessi sono giusti... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Pancu

 *silverfix wrote:*   

>  *silverfix wrote:*   a dire il vero dovevi dare un ls -l /mnt 
> 
> comunque... sicuramente devi cambiare i permessi a /mnt/hdb:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si ho provato a fare come dicevi...

I permessi mi vengono così:

```
ls -l /mnt

total 8

drwx------  2 root  root 4096 Mar  6 18:20 cdrom

drwxr--rwx  2 pancu root 4096 Mar  6 19:26 hdb

```

ma non funziona cmq..

----------

## silverfix

infatti sono sbagliati

chown users -R /mnt/hdb

forse tu hai sostituito a users Pancu  :Smile: 

----------

## Pancu

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> infatti sono sbagliati
> 
> chown users -R /mnt/hdb
> 
> forse tu hai sostituito a users Pancu 

 

Se scrivo users ecco l'output:

```
chown users -R /mnt/hdb/

chown: `users': invalid user

```

----------

## Thrain

@silverfix:

"chown users -R /mnt/hdb" è sbagliato, il comando che dici tu sarà

"chgrp users -R /mnt/hdb"...

@Pancu:

Secondo me il problema è un altro. Puoi postare le linee del tuo .mldonkey/downloads.ini che iniziano con "temp_directory" e "incoming_directory"? Per esempio le mie sono:

```

temp_directory = "./temp"

incoming_directory = "./incoming"

```

Le tue dovrebbero essere così:

```

temp_directory = "/mnt/hdb/temp"

incoming_directory = "/mnt/hdb/incoming"

```

Se son diverse... allora il problema è lì penso. Comunque pastale.

Ciao

----------

## Pancu

 *Quote:*   

> @Pancu:
> 
> Secondo me il problema è un altro. Puoi postare le linee del tuo .mldonkey/downloads.ini che iniziano con "temp_directory" e "incoming_directory"? Per esempio le mie sono:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No putroppo non è colpa delle directory xchè le ho settate bene.

```
 (* The directory where temporary files should be put *)

 temp_directory = "/mnt/hdb/temp"

        (* The directory where downloaded files should be moved after commit *)                                                               

 incoming_directory = "/mnt/hdb/incoming"

```

----------

## Thrain

Azz! Uhm la cosa diventa sempre più enigmatica. Usi l'utente predefinito per eseguire mldonkey (p2p)? In quel caso prova a usare, come linea di fstab:

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,user,umask=0,uid=101,gid=100   0 0

```

Al posto di "uid=101" devi mettere l'user ID dell'utente con cui esegui mldonkey (se non hai cambiato niente è "p2p").

----------

## Pancu

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Azz! Uhm la cosa diventa sempre più enigmatica. Usi l'utente predefinito per eseguire mldonkey (p2p)? In quel caso prova a usare, come linea di fstab:
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,user,umask=0,uid=101,gid=100   0 0
> ...

 

No, ho sempre usato l'utente root...

Se provo a far partire mldonkey loggandomi come utente mi esce questo output:

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey start

 * ERROR: must be root to run init scripts

```

----------

## Pancu

Ormai le ho provate tutte... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Qualche anima buona può aiutarmi???

----------

## Thrain

No, mldonkey usa l'utente p2p di default... root lo usi solo per avviare il servizio. infatti se dai un bel

```

ps aux | grep mlnet

```

ottieni qualcosa come

```

p2p  7604  0.4  5.8  50536 30020 ?        SNl  Feb28  50:34 /usr/bin/mlnet

```

e "p2p" è l'utente che lo esegue...

quindi prova a mettere quella linea in fstab  :Wink: 

EDIT: tra l'altro, un consiglio: come spesso ricordato dai moderatori, piuttosto che inserire vari post alla fine del thread, conviene editare l'ultimo e inserire gli aggiornamenti  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: tra l'altro, un consiglio: come spesso ricordato dai moderatori, piuttosto che inserire vari post alla fine del thread, conviene editare l'ultimo e inserire gli aggiornamenti 

 

Allora le mie parole non volano come foglie nel vento  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> No, mldonkey usa l'utente p2p di default... root lo usi solo per avviare il servizio. infatti se dai un bel
> 
> ```
> 
> ps aux | grep mlnet
> ...

 

Scusa l'ignoranza, ma quale sarebbe la linea da aggiungere a fstab???? :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Thrain

Primi segni di panico  :Laughing:  ?

È quella che ho scritto un post prima  :Rolling Eyes:  ... ovvero:

```

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/hdb        vfat            auto,user,umask=0,uid=101,gid=100   0 0

```

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Primi segni di panico  ?
> 
> È quella che ho scritto un post prima  ... ovvero:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Già provato...

Ecco l'errore...

```
Using threads

Network Global Shares registered

Network Direct Connect registered

Network Open Napster registered

Network Gnutella registered

Network G2 registered

Network Fasttrack registered

Network FileTP registered

Network BitTorrent registered

Network Donkey registered

Network Soulseek registered

Updating options to level 3

Initialization not completed, bypassing state saving

Fatal error: exception Unix.Unix_error(1, "mkdir", "/mnt/hdb")

```

----------

## Thrain

Qui c'è mldonkey che cerca di creare una cartella in /mnt/hdb... E visto che tutti i permessi sono impostati, non riesco proprio a capire perché non ci riesca!

Giusto per prova, dai questo comando:

```

chmod 1777 -R /mnt/*

```

(In pratica il comando fa sì che chiunque possa scrivere in /mnt/)

E vedi se continua a darti errore...

----------

## Pancu

Se eseguo:

```

chmod 1777 -R /mnt/*

```

con la partizione smontata tutto ok.

Invece con la partizione montata mi da questo errore:

```

# chmod 1777 -R /mnt/hdb/                                                                                                        

chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/hdb/': Operation not permitted[code]

[/code]

:( 
```

Cmq sia mi da lo stesso errore...

----------

## Pancu

Ho provato a cambiare l'utente che esegue mldonkey.

Invece di "p2p" ho messo "root" e ora mldonkey riesce a creare la cartella dentro /mnt/hdb/.

Quindi dovrebbe essere un problema di permessi....o sbaglio???

----------

## Thrain

Decisamente un problema di permessi. Ma non penso sia una buona idea usare root! Mi fai vedere l'output di

```

ls -ld /mnt/hdb

```

Quando è montata con la linea di fstab che ho inserito nel post precedente.

Vediamo se per lo meno i permessi delle cartelle sono quelli giusti...

----------

## Pancu

Ecco l'output:

```
ls -ld /mnt/hdb

drwxrwxrwx  4 p2p users 16384 Jan  1  1970 /mnt/hdb
```

----------

## Thrain

Allora proprio non capisco, i permessi cono settati perfettamente... e continua a non funzionare  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... be' davvero non so che dirti, mi spiace... continua a usare root, ma penso che dal punto di vista della sicurezza questo sia un grosso, grossissimo rischio...

Ciao

----------

## Pancu

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Allora proprio non capisco, i permessi cono settati perfettamente... e continua a non funzionare  ... be' davvero non so che dirti, mi spiace... continua a usare root, ma penso che dal punto di vista della sicurezza questo sia un grosso, grossissimo rischio...
> 
> Ciao

 

Posso sapere cosa rischio usando root come utente mldonkey???

----------

## Thrain

Penso che eseguendo mlnet come root, chiunque riesca dall'esterno ad "usare" il tuo nocciolo mlnet, possa fare di tutto... ma è solo una mia teoria, fin da quando uso Linux mi è sempre stato detto di non navigare mai come root, tutto qua.

Di sicuro altri ne sapranno più di me  :Wink: 

----------

## Pancu

Ti ringrazio dell'aiuto Thrain... :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

